# Editing post in the stolen instruments section



## danielrorke (Jul 26, 2003)

I have my balanced tenor that was stolen listed in the stolen instuments section.... but i have found out that there is an error in the serial number, and would like to be able to edit it so that the top post reflects the proper information... i have listed the correct number below but it is a long way down... so if someone could edit it for me or grant me priviliges to do so... that would be fantastic,
Thanks
Daniel


----------



## danielrorke (Jul 26, 2003)

Anyone out there that can help me with this?


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey sir,

Sorry about the delayed response. Shoot me a PM with the link to the post and the corrections that you need and I'll get it taken care of.

Best,
Chris S


----------

